# dendrobates pumilio cauchero



## ses (Aug 16, 2006)

this is pumilio



















thaks rodrigo
Spain


----------



## Reptiledan (Nov 23, 2004)

*Pums*

In the US and UK we call those Darklands... Dan


----------



## ses (Aug 16, 2006)

darkland is not cauchero 
d.pumilio darkland and d.pumilio cauchero 2 morphs of pumilio

i dont speak english sorry


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: Pums*



Reptiledan said:


> In the US and UK we call those Darklands... Dan


There's a whole bunch of different blue/purple pum morphs...As to which these actually are, I have no idea. But they're not neccisarily darks.

Great frogs Rodrigo.

-Solly


----------



## ses (Aug 16, 2006)

in usa i think it,s name is pumilio blue.
darkland is diferent blue(cauchero).My photos are very ugly and bads.i take a good photos!! sorry

this is cauchero









this is darkland


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

wow thats a cool frog almost purple


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Sure are some nice frogs over there in Europe. Awesome colors and very nice frogs.


----------



## SusannahJoy (Jul 3, 2006)

wow that frog is so cool! it's purple! very neat. where are you from?


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

sbreland said:


> Sure are some nice frogs over there in Europe. Awesome colors and very nice frogs.


And in America :wink: 

there was a large amount of pumili that has recently flooded the Euro hobby... Rio branco, Darklands Cuecharo, basti, colon escudo ect ect so I am presuming some point along the line they will also (if not already) be in the US hobby.

it just so happened 2 weeks after I got my Escudo you guys got yors


----------



## ses (Aug 16, 2006)

i,m from spain.thanks


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

MJ said:


> sbreland said:
> 
> 
> > Sure are some nice frogs over there in Europe. Awesome colors and very nice frogs.
> ...


Its funny you mention that because not long after all the cristos and rios came in I started thinking OK so whats coming in next. I knew out of the blue some other random pumilio would start showing up. And that next frog turned out to be Escudos! So whats the NEXT one going to be? 

MJ so were these colons that came in over there associated with the other pumilio that are coming in like the so called "farm raised frogs" or are they just showing up. Because if they are coming from the same people that are doing the rios , escudos, cristos and all those frogs it looks like we will get to see them over here soon!


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

who knows :? personally i dont believe pumilio are farmed lol maybe farmed in the wild :wink: 

unfourtunatly some people bring in wc/smuggled frogs and sell them off as CB :roll: so you really dont know where stuff comes from unless you know the person well and they tell you. 

not saying wild cuaght animals are bad just saying smuggled stuff is.

feast or famine with pumilio here... you either find a locale or ya dont right now I am searching for a few but have found some of what i wanted.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

The purple on those is awesome!!!


----------

